# Briar Proof Shirts?



## livin outdoors (Jul 30, 2011)

Can yall  tell me where I can find a light weight briar shirt?I always seem to burn up in a Carhart jacket in the afternoons even with nothing under it. Thanks!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 30, 2011)

I would be interested in one myself!  I have two Ruddy Ducks that are 10 years old!  They are a bit picked up but are in awesome shape considering the briars I have drug them through.  Too bad they went out of business!


----------



## Donnie Reid (Jul 30, 2011)

Try danshuntinggear.com go under our products then look under there coats they have briar proof shrits hope this helps


----------



## livin outdoors (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me.I don't get to rabbit hunt but about twice a year with friends but when I do I would like to be comfortable.Thanks for the web address.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Here you go;

http://www.mulehuntingclothes.com/


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 31, 2011)

I have two briar proof shirts from Dan's Hunting Gear. Some of the snaps came off when the first one arrived. I called them and they sent me another one in just a couple of days. Their customer service is second to no one. 

The very first time I used the shirt, I was coon hunting in Warren County. The dogs got treed and to get to them we had to wade through a giant briar patch. I was the only one that wasn't scratched up, and I had to push a path through the briars for everybody (there was five of us). I looked at the shirt the next day in the daylight, and it looked like it had just come out of the box when I first got it.

Good products and good people!


----------



## poolecw (Jul 31, 2011)

Ruger#3 said:


> Here you go;
> 
> http://www.mulehuntingclothes.com/




You beat me to it.  I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bright orange mule hunting shirt.Last you forever.


----------



## livin outdoors (Jul 31, 2011)

They both look good.We will have to see about the price and more feedback on their quality.Thanks guys.


----------



## Donnie Reid (Jul 31, 2011)

I have never had a shirt but there coats and chaps are very good and really turn the briars iam checking the mule hunting stuff to i have seen it but never tryed it but it looks good


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wear Mule overalls and they definitely make a good product. I'm getting me a shirt as well. I wear those cheap orange walmart hoodies out quick.


----------



## Bama (Jul 31, 2011)

Doug B. said:


> I have two briar proof shirts from Dan's Hunting Gear. Some of the snaps came off when the first one arrived. I called them and they sent me another one in just a couple of days. Their customer service is second to no one.
> 
> The very first time I used the shirt, I was coon hunting in Warren County. The dogs got treed and to get to them we had to wade through a giant briar patch. I was the only one that wasn't scratched up, and I had to push a path through the briars for everybody (there was five of us). I looked at the shirt the next day in the daylight, and it looked like it had just come out of the box when I first got it.
> 
> Good products and good people!



Is the Dans hot and does it stick to you.


----------



## Bama (Jul 31, 2011)

Beagler282 said:


> Bright orange mule hunting shirt.Last you forever.



Is the Mules hot and does it stick to you.


----------



## Shaun honea (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got one of the dans shirts and the quality is great it'll turn barbwire briars are no problem but it is hot and it will stick to you unless you wear something under it and then it's hotter,I don't think there's one out there that's not going to be hot.


----------



## Bama (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan’s make a shirt  that is made out of brown ducks cloth and the sleeves are briar proof #313.  That’s the shirt that I’m about to order.  It is made for the summer and I’m going to call them and see if they could possibly make me some brown duck bibs with 1000 Denier Cordura legs so they will not be hot. They make them but they have the nylon legs and I’m not a fan of the nylon. I bought some nite lites bibs this past season and they was hot and not very briar proof. A friend of mine bought the dan with the 1000 Denier Cordura legs and at the end of the year they looked new and he did not feel any briars but he said they was hot also.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 31, 2011)

That's what I liked about the Ruddy Duck Shirts.  Very beathable: 100 % cotton with cordura on the sleeves and shoulders only.   Do not stick can be worn alone or with another shirt under.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2011)

Bama said:


> Is the Dans hot and does it stick to you.



The shirt is hot. I can only wear it when it is pretty cold and I know there is a lot of briars where I am hunting. It is hot because it won't breathe. That is also the reason it turns briars, cause it is a tight material.


----------



## Bama (Aug 2, 2011)

Doug B. said:


> The shirt is hot. I can only wear it when it is pretty cold and I know there is a lot of briars where I am hunting. It is hot because it won't breathe. That is also the reason it turns briars, cause it is a tight material.



Do you have the 313 shirt brown duck cloth with the nylon arms. They advertise the 313 shirt and the 310 bibs for the summer. I called them and asked if they will make me some bibs out of brown duck cloth with 1000 denier cordura legs and they said yes that it will cost me ten extra dollars. They make the 310 bibs out of brown duck cloth but they have nylon legs and I don‘t want the nylon. So I’m going to order me the 310 bibs with the 1000 denier cordura legs for ten more dollars and the 313 shirt.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2011)

No, actually mine is the nylon briarproof shirt.


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonna have to try one


----------

